# Transfer Case Prob



## 4x4Chevy (Mar 5, 2003)

OK, noone else can answer this question. Maybe you guys can help. Basically, last week I'm driving to lunch when my friend's bag falls off my seat and hit's my 4x4 shifter from H to N. Just so you know I have a 78 Chevy K10 (all time 4wheel drive). So I put the tranny into N and shift it into L just to get back into a driving gear so I can get on driving. So going back to school, I park, and decide to shift back into H. When I do this all hell breaks lose. My Transfer case crunches, and when I put it in park it just binds up and i have to turn the engine off. So I can't get it back into a driving gear, so I get it towed and somehow they were able to get it into gear. Problem is, they put it into L and why they did I don't know. Now im driving around peeling out on slow turns and stuff, and I can't get it back into H. It doesn't scrape or anything, I just plain can't shift it. CAn anyone help me?!?! Thanks.


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

Driveline bind?

Try driving in reverse for a few hundred feet?


----------



## 4x4Chevy (Mar 5, 2003)

Hmm, dunno, i've been drivin around like this for a few days, I've been in reverse for a little bit, ill try the few hundred feet. I'm only 18, im pretty new to 4x4's and cars in general. I'm really trying to learn though. I'll prolly just have my step dad take a look at it tonight. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## tileman (Mar 2, 2003)

hey bud , i've got a 79 short bed with full time 4 wheel drive. i've had the same problem. what you have is a np 203 transfer case. here's what i do put the truck in a gear shut off the engine an pull on the floor shifter. you may have to pull pretty hard. if that dont work id check the linage on the shifter to see if it is adjusted correctly. to make it move more smoothly in the future i sprayed mine down with wd40 4years ago about time to do it again hope it helps!!


----------



## DYNA PLOW (Oct 14, 2000)

howard said it, driveline bind or drivetrain wrap. if you were driveing in low range on dry pavement this is what a 4 wheel drive will do. try driving in reverse for a few 100', if that don't work put it up on jackstands and remove the drive shafts then rotate the tranny and or transfercase input or output shafts till you can get it back in 2hi.
there is a company that makes a conversion kit to make it a parttime 4 wheel drive truck...then you would have lockouts in the front axle to alleviate this prob.
dan


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

OK, simple and quick fix, the bronco is full time 4x4 and this is what I do to get it unbound...... go to a large parking lot and get up to about 10-15 mph and put the transmission in neutral, take the wheel and turn it 1/2 turn in each direction and hold it for 1/2 seccond.... back and forth. while doing this pull as hard back as you can on that shifter and it should shift to hi without too much hastle.... sometimes when I have a low tire and it will not shift even with the parking lot method I find some snow that I can get the two passenger tires on and gun it and spin them around a few times then quickly shift to neutral then shift the t-case.

~Nate~


----------



## hyperpack (Oct 24, 2002)

*Slick Shifter*

My old Dodge has the same transfer case, The linkage under the floorboard needs to be oiled every month or so to keep it shifting smooth. It can be interesting from high to low with engine running, With practice it goes good, Sometimes it works to shut off the engine when the truck is coasting to a stop and it will shift better. Mismatched tire sizes and hard roads can make it hard also. Limber up the shift linkage and give it a try.


----------



## snowjoker (Feb 6, 2003)

i have a friend that had the same prolbem with his 1982 chevy half ton he could not get it in 4wd the prolbem was the linkage he said there were grease fittings on it after he greased it he said it went right in without any prolbems i would check and see if there are grease fittings on it. i dont remember any on my chevy pick ups but maybe there are let us know how you make out


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

This is why I always say at least once a month anyone with a 4wd should shift into all the gears of the T case. It prevents rust and crud buildup.

Chances are, your truck has not been shifted into to low in a long time. What usually works (if the linkage isn't too rusty) used to work for me when I drove an old Ford 2000 model tractor. Try shifting while rolling very slowly, with the engine off. With the Ford, I would gradually let the clutch out while pulling on the shifter (with the engine running) and it would "pop" into gear. It was always easier to shift that thing while rolling slowly. Of course, it was like a 1969, so the synchros were shot if it even had any!

My 80 GMC is tough to get into and out of 4wd low, and that has the 205 part time T case. Heck, the 2002 F-450 I plowed with in the blizzard last month was even hard to get out of 4wd low.

My 77 Chevy (fulltime 4wd, converted to part time) would always shift easier while moving slowly. My parents house has a driveway that is sloped. I would pull up to the top, shut the truck off, put the trans in neutral, and slowly let the truck roll back down the drive, inching back while pulling on the shifter. It always worked for me that way.

You can view the GM Factory Service Manual adjustment procedure for the NP 203 shifter assembly here, including an "exploded" view of the assembly.

http://www.chuckschevytruckpages.com/images/203shiftdiagram.jpg

Hope it helps.

~Chuck


----------



## 4x4Chevy (Mar 5, 2003)

hey, thanks for all your good replys. I'll definetly try them later today so If I mess up I'm at home and not stranded again, heh.


----------



## Bob V (Nov 29, 2002)

Chuck

I know this is about the older style trucks, I had same problem with my last truck, 85 Dodge 4x4 1 ton and had to shut it off to get it in 4 w high. 
What would you advise with the newer, push button electric type? Iv'e replaced my unit once at 28,000 on my 98 GMC. I am at 51,000 now.

Thanks


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

4x4Chevy,

If you are shifting your transfer case and it is GRINDING gears real loud, shut off the engine and keep grinding till it pops in. 

If you are shifting and it won't go into gear NOT GRINDING, you are probably bound up. Take a laxitive  Seriously, 4x4 LOC sould only be used in snow, sand, mud, etc.

I'll tell ya, the NP 203 is a real nice transfercase to have on a plow truck. How many times have you been back to "touch up" areas where the blacktop is showing? With the full time 4x4, you can still have 4x4 but NO binding up~!


----------



## 4x4Chevy (Mar 5, 2003)

BIG PROBLEM!

Tried rolling down driveway, went in reverse for 100 ft, and then went down block and shifted in neutral and went side to side. During the turning the wheel back and forth in neutral we got it down into L LOC. Then we tried going all the way back into H and got it stuck again in N or nothing at all. Basically, I just got done pushing my truck down the block against the road, and that was damn hard. Whew, my hands are just now thawing out. Anyways, I need any advice I can get cus ima have to get it towed again it looks like.


----------



## 4x4Chevy (Mar 5, 2003)

Anyone think ima have to go into the T-Case to fix this? I think they told me is would cost a lot to do it, anyone have any ideas?


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Where in IL are you? 

I still think its just bound up, like others have suggested. Perhaps the linkages are just out of whack? or worst case- arent their syncro-like rimgs in there? could they be bad or siezed?
Thats my wonderfully insightful prognosis, lol

-John


----------



## 4x4Chevy (Mar 5, 2003)

I live in Champaign. I don't know what's up. All I know is the shop I took it to got it back in but they put it in L and now that I tried putting it in H it goes wacko. Ima prolly just tow it to a shop who knows what they are doing on 4x4's. ANY IDEAS I CAN TRY NOW THAT I CAN'T MOVE??!?!?!


----------



## 4x4Chevy (Mar 5, 2003)

Well, got some bad news from the shop today. basically, they say I need a new t-case. Well, used part plus install is 650-700 bucks. So, I may be getting a new truck, who knows. IT's old and I think I may just garage it until I get more money to have some fun wit it.


----------



## Joey D (Jan 6, 2002)

WOW. I could get you a used 203 for $100 bucks from the bone yard and the install is easy, just heavy. Fix it yourself save the money.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

$650 - 700 bucks is a little steep.I paid $150.00 for a good used one last year for my 77.

A rebuilt unit is only $5-600 complete,so that may be another option.Try www.transfercases.com to start.

Like stated above,they are easy to change,just awkward and heavy.Mitchell labour time is only 3.0 hours,so if you know their shop labour rate,you can determine the charge for labour.

You might want to shop around a bit before replacing it.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

One more tip.If you going used or rebuilt,try to get one WITHOUT the part-time kit installed.I have had nothing but problems with them burning up the rear of the case due to poor oiling in 2WD.The chain is used to lube the case.If you dont turn the chain,you get no lubrication to the upper\rear of the case.


----------

